# Hang Tag Etiquette: Is there such a thing?



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Is there a such thing as hang tag etiquette?

I recently saw a shop selling online apparel which had 4-5 hang tags attached to one shirt. I have to think that some of the information could be consolidated into a hang tag "booklet." 

Nevertheless, I had not seen that many tags on one piece of apparel which makes me question, how many is too many?

Any hang tagging etiquette tips you care to share, please do.

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

My advice is to be different. Since 99.99% of them are not read and end up in the garbage, maybe it takes 4 or 5 on 1 shirt to be noticed.

My advice:

1. Don't put them on shirts sold online. Completely defeats the whole purpose of hang tags; to be noticed and to inform in a retail (store) environment.

2. If you are going to use them, figure out a way for them to last longer than the split second it takes to tear them away from the shirt and throw in the trash. How about making them as a sticker of your logo. Print your message on the back and have the front your logo/slogan. Bet your sticker will last a 1,000 times longer than a regular hang tag.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you Joe, I really like these ideas. I had not thought that perhaps the store selling the item I saw was being different.


----------

